# Nikon D90 or Canon Rebel T2i for a Rookie



## little squirt (Jun 9, 2010)

I really want to upgrade from my regular point and shoot cameras to a REAL camera.

Im very new to photography and have been searching around here for quite a while so I decided to open this thread becuase I still can't answer my own question.

What do you think of these choices for a rookie, newb person looking to expand their skills?

Are these cameras too much for entry level person gettin into DSLR?  I will basically be using this for hobby & weekend photos, nothing professional, just want to learn and be able to get some shots that people stop and say, WOW thats a nice picture.  

Thank you all for your time and any replys!  Keep the awesome pictures coming, this is a great forum!

Charlie


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Jun 9, 2010)

Both are very good choices.  

Personally I prefer Canon slightly... But Nikon makes great stuff as well.  

Keep in mind that buying an SLR/dSLR is more of a system then just a camera. The lenses/accessories from one aren't made to work with the other without adapters and stuff...


----------



## Lazy Photographer (Jun 9, 2010)

I struggled with this very decision just a couple of months back. Finally ended up with a T2i. It's a bit lighter and I find it seems to "fit" in my hand better. It also seems to be about the same for low light image quality, which was important to me. One concern I had was ease of use, since I kept hearing that the Canon menu isn't as straightforward as the Nikon, but I can't imagine how the T2i could be easier to use. With all that said, though, I think both are great cameras for the money.

If I were planning to shoot mostly in auto and just looking for a camera to take great pics I would have seriously considered one of the micro 4/3rds system cameras from Panasonic or Olympus.


----------



## AlexL (Jun 9, 2010)

He must be talking about using Canon lens in Nikon's DSLR. Personally, I preferred the T2i and that is why I bought it instead of the D90. Been working well for me so far!


----------



## little squirt (Jun 9, 2010)

thanks for the input, also found this article that compares the two cameras.

Just seeing if its worth the money to get something nice like one of these or just a waste of money for a rookie getting into photography.

Canon Rebel T2i / EOS 550D Compared to the Nikon D90 Side by Side


----------



## TekGino (Jun 9, 2010)

erose86 said:


> BuS_RiDeR said:
> 
> 
> > Keep in mind that buying an SLR/dSLR is more of a system then just a camera. The lenses/accessories from one aren't made to work with the other without adapters and stuff...
> ...





I think he's saying you can't just take a
Nikon lens, and put it on a Canon, and vice versa.


----------



## Live_free (Jun 9, 2010)

erose86 said:


> BuS_RiDeR said:
> 
> 
> > Keep in mind that buying an SLR/dSLR is more of a system then just a camera. The lenses/accessories from one aren't made to work with the other without adapters and stuff...
> ...



You actually can mix nikon and cameras. Depending on the lens the nikkor lens will work on a canon, or vise versa, I forget.


----------



## mwcfarms (Jun 9, 2010)

I thought Nikkor would work on Canon but Canon lenes won't on Nikon. Lol Im all confused now.


----------



## Live_free (Jun 9, 2010)

mwcfarms said:


> I thought Nikkor would work on Canon but Canon lenes won't on Nikon. Lol Im all confused now.



That is correct, they are mistaken.


----------



## little squirt (Jun 9, 2010)

well after reading that whole article, I'm thinking that these cameras might be just beyond my use.  What other options are out there for entry level SLR/DSLR cameras that you all have used?


----------



## TekGino (Jun 9, 2010)

erose86 said:


> TekGino said:
> 
> 
> > erose86 said:
> ...





Here the whole time I was debating between
Nikon and Canon, bacause everyone told me 
that the lenses would not interchange.

Now I find this! 

Using Nikon lenses on Canon cameras © 2005 KenRockwell.com


----------



## reznap (Jun 9, 2010)

I use 2 old manual aperture Nikkor/Nikon lenses on my T2i via a photodiox $20 adapter.  Manually focusing is difficult on a Rebel viewfinder since there is no split prism, but with practice you can get some keepers.

I have both a 200mm f/4 and 135mm f/2.8 Nikkor/Nikon lenses that I *love* to play with.


I wouldn't make my decision based on that OP.

For me, the nicest thing about the D90 is the creative lighting system.  You can fire multiple SB-600 flashes with the infrared system built into the camera.  Canon T2i can't do that.. not without a $200 add-on.

The video is really nice on the T2i - but unless you're really interested in that I'd get the Nikon.  This is a long-standing debate though and it's been shot to death already..


----------



## little squirt (Jun 9, 2010)

thanks again for all the input, it just seems to me, being a total rookie when it comes to SLR's, I think I might focus my attention on something entry level like the Nikon D40 or similar.  

Then if I get hooked and want more, I'll step up to the D90 or similar.  thanks a million for all the comments!


----------



## TekGino (Jun 9, 2010)

little squirt said:


> thanks again for all the input, it just seems to me, being a total rookie when it comes to SLR's, I think I might focus my attention on something entry level like the Nikon D40 or similar.
> 
> Then if I get hooked and want more, I'll step up to the D90 or similar.  thanks a million for all the comments!





You can use the money and get some better
glass if you go that route. I have a D40, and love
it. It's very easy to use, and it takes great pictures.
I've blown up pics that are something like 24X35 on
my TV, and it looks crystal clear. From what I've read,
don't get the 40X, stick with a regular D40. :thumbup:

Just remember, you'll need to get the AF-S lenses
for the D40 to autofocus. The AF-S lenses have the 
built  in autofocus motors.

Good luck!


----------



## SwissJ (Jun 9, 2010)

reznap said:


> I use 2 old manual aperture Nikkor/Nikon lenses on my T2i via a photodiox $20 adapter.  Manually focusing is difficult on a Rebel viewfinder since there is no split prism, but with practice you can get some keepers.
> 
> I have both a 200mm f/4 and 135mm f/2.8 Nikkor/Nikon lenses that I *love* to play with.


:thumbup:
I just picked up 2 old beatup Nikkor primes as well dirt cheap...
50mm 1.4 and 28mm 2.0
I use them on my T2i with an adapter.  The manual focus is tough in the viewfinder, so I just use live view.  The lenses are amazing.


----------



## mfer (Jun 9, 2010)

little squirt said:


> thanks again for all the input, it just seems to me, being a total rookie when it comes to SLR's, I think I might focus my attention on something entry level like the Nikon D40 or similar.
> 
> Then if I get hooked and want more, I'll step up to the D90 or similar.  thanks a million for all the comments!





That is what I'm doing, but be warned, it gets expensive fast!  I hope to upgrade to the d90 eventually, but feel I need to prove my skills on the d40 first.


----------



## KmH (Jun 9, 2010)

little squirt said:


> thanks again for all the input, it just seems to me, being a total rookie when it comes to SLR's, I think I might focus my attention on something entry level like the Nikon D40 or similar.
> 
> Then if I get hooked and want more, I'll step up to the D90 or similar. thanks a million for all the comments!


The D90 and the T2i *are* entry-level, the top of the entry-level segment though, rather than the bottom of the entry level.

If you decide photography is not for you, and assuming good condition, either will be easy to sell making your foray inexpensive.


----------



## mfer (Jun 9, 2010)

KmH said:


> The D90 and the T2i *are* entry-level, the top of the entry-level segment though, rather than the bottom of the entry level.
> 
> If you decide photography is not for you, and assuming good condition, either will be easy to sell making your foray inexpensive.



Hey!!!!  Who you calling the bottom?!?!?!layball:layball:



Oh yeah, that is me!


----------



## Village Idiot (Jun 10, 2010)

I'd go with Canon. Nikon has some of the worst fan boys...much worse than those MAC guys...


----------



## TekGino (Jun 10, 2010)

mfer said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > The D90 and the T2i *are* entry-level, the top of the entry-level segment though, rather than the bottom of the entry level.
> ...





I'm still paying on my D40 from 7 months
ago. I'd have to take out a second mortgage
to get a D90.


----------



## ghache (Jun 10, 2010)

if you have the money to buy a d90 right away, do it, 
its not that more complicated than a d40.


i bought a d60 a quickly ran into some limitation when i starting getting into flashes.


----------



## mfer (Jun 10, 2010)

ghache said:


> if you have the money to buy a d90 right away, do it,
> its not that more complicated than a d40.
> 
> 
> i bought a d60 a quickly ran into some limitation when i starting getting into flashes.


 
Same here.  I'm getting my first flash and already wishing I had a d90.


----------



## mfer (Jun 10, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> I'd go with Canon. Nikon has some of the worst fan boys...much worse than those MAC guys...


 
So what are you then? 

I say, look what lenses you really want and pic your camera.

Also, pic them up at a store.  One will most likely feel better or worse to you.  Scroll through the menues, etc.  Either way, you'll be fine either way.  There are award winning photographers that shoot Nikon and Canon.  I've seem some amazing photos come from P&S cameras.  It is more about the person behind the camera.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 10, 2010)

mwcfarms said:


> I thought Nikkor would work on Canon but Canon lenes won't on Nikon. Lol Im all confused now.




That idea is generally correct: the Canon EOS system of cameras has a reasonably long flange-to-film plane distance in millimeters. It is a longer distance than that used in most other 35mm camera systems. Because Canon uses a longer flange-to-film plane distance, that allows enough room for lens adapters to fit in between the lens and the body, and so it means that Canon EOS cameras can be adapted to multiple brands of lenses, and still achieve Infinity focusing, without the need for glass elements in the lens mount adapter.

While adapted lenses lose autofocusing and lose automatic diaphragm action when used on a Canon body, they CAN be used. Nikon F mount, M42 thread mount, Yashica/Contax, Leica R, and Olympus OM mount lenses, plus lots of medium format lenses can successfully be adapted to Canon bodies.


----------



## BrianLy (Jun 10, 2010)

I am starting out with the lowest Nikon the D3000 and I do plan on upgrading to a D90 or D300 when I get good enough.


----------

